# Husband insulted me because we didn't have sex last night



## izzy7 (Sep 8, 2011)

My husband and I had a small fight last night so he went in room and went 2 bed without saying goodnight. in the middle of the night I felt something crawling like a spider so I jumped. went back 2 sleep when I saw nothing. then I wake up 2 hear mumbling, I think maybe my husband is doing it in his sleep. Then it gets louder and I hear Lots of cursing. he gets up and he is talkig real mean calling me stupid *****, **** and other stuff. he takes his phone and goes in bathroom. now while this i going on Im just waking up and not saying anything. its obivous what he was doing in there. I didnt know he wanted 2 do it when Im sleeping. Im disgusted that he would sound so evil and awful over that. I dnt know what to do becuase Im so mad and hurt. help? advice?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Why didn't you address it when it happened? Instead of balling up into a knot, you should have gotten up and asked him what his problem was.

Do it now. Ask him what his problem is. And tell him (while you're at it) that you will not stand to be talked to that way. Either he speaks to you respectfully or he can keep his opinions to himself.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Who would your husband called in the middle of the night in the bathroom?


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

aug said:


> Who would your husband called in the middle of the night in the bathroom?


976-PORN

If he's got a smartphone, he's on the internet.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

A Bit Much said:


> 976-PORN
> 
> If he's got a smartphone, he's on the internet.



oh, sigh!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry - so - was he trying to involve you - or just doing things on his own?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

That is REALLY messed up. Who the heck does he think he is?? Are you sure he was conscious?


----------



## izzy7 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yea he has a smartphn and needed it to handle his business. he was awake and thats not what really got me mad. it was that he was saying saying mean things. I didnt say anything at time because I was mad and didnt want 2 start something big with kids in next room. Its not like we dnt have a good sex life so what is his problem? oh and last time my stomach hurt and i told him. he flipped out called me a f-ing **** and told me 2 get the F out of bed, since Im useless
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like a nice guy . I don't have any advice other then I wouldn't stand for that for a second... does your H have any good qualities that keep you tolerating the extreme verbal abuse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyn (Mar 10, 2010)

Um. Ouch. The meanness is completely unacceptable. I advise you to address it with him as soon as possible and find out what is behind his outbursts. If it's nothing, he is just an abusive ass and refuses to get some kind of help...start planning an exit strategy. No one should have ti live this way.

Best,

Lyn


----------



## izzy7 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. He does have a bad temper and I feel like I have tried everything. Update:when he came home we ignored each other and later in night he gave me a snobbish answer about something so I went off and told him he shouldnt be insulting me like that. He acted like he didnt care. next day he isnt talking 2 me. I mean really he does somethig wrong and he is ignoring me!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyn (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry. It sounds like you have a long road ahead of you. He is acting like a mean and rotten adolescent.

L


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

izzy7 said:


> My husband and I had a small fight last night so he went in room and went 2 bed without saying goodnight. in the middle of the night I felt something crawling like a spider so I jumped. went back 2 sleep when I saw nothing. then I wake up 2 hear mumbling, I think maybe my husband is doing it in his sleep. Then it gets louder and I hear Lots of cursing. he gets up and he is talkig real mean calling me stupid *****, **** and other stuff. he takes his phone and goes in bathroom. now while this i going on Im just waking up and not saying anything. its obivous what he was doing in there. I didnt know he wanted 2 do it when Im sleeping. Im disgusted that he would sound so evil and awful over that. I dnt know what to do becuase Im so mad and hurt. help? advice?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've never been in this position, but that sounds pretty shocking to me. My reaction to something that aggressive and insulting would be anger and I would probably be throwing some expletives his way as well, which yeah, I know, wouldn't help anything but it would just plss me off! Then I'd follow that with, "Who the heII do you think you are? How dare you call me that!" I would also be staying in a hotel room. But this is because I know myself and I would know I've never behaved in anyway that would provoke my husband to that kind of outburst. Have you? Has something led up to this outburst? Are you sure you didn't know that wasn't a spider? Still doesn't excuse that kind of horrible insult but might explain something.


----------

